

YouTube shuts down popular pen testing channel - ahelwer
https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12ag1qzcvyjshxh104cj5y4bsnnfxmoxdk

======
joshdance
When stuff like this happens it is bad, and hard, but a good reminder that you
need to backup your videos, put them on Vimeo on your own site or something,
and maintain your own presence that can't be taken away by a paper pusher.

